# 7 stringers from Israel!!!



## trippled (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to present my band, our name is .linked.
we're based in Israel and we play 7 strings (-: 

We released our first studio quality demo a few days ago,
you're welcome to stream\download it from our site for free at:

Get .linked.

Also visit our facebook page to share and like us!

Linked | Facebook







Like. Share. Get .linked.


----------



## supercolio (Jun 23, 2012)

Insane, two singers  Not bad at all!


----------



## trippled (Jun 23, 2012)

Thank you, spread the word!


----------



## Rook (Jun 23, 2012)

Wrong section bro!

But thanks


----------



## Floppystrings (Jun 23, 2012)

Sounds great.

Does your band get any trouble for playing metal in such a religious place?

A long time ago Disney stopped having metal bands at the House of Blues here because it was on Disney property. It didn't make any sense, and it happened right before a Slayer show was going to happen. And then the Black Dahlia Murder had to play some where else. It was weird.


----------



## nickgray (Jun 23, 2012)

Floppystrings said:


> Does your band get any trouble for playing metal in such a religious place?



Israel is a pretty secular place actually, and while religion certainly does play a role in this country, you won't get in trouble for playing metal


----------



## trippled (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah the only trouble is that there isn't enough crowd to play to (-:


----------



## Darkanus (Jun 25, 2012)

I can't have enough of the opening riff in "We are but one moment".
GREAT sound on the demo btw. That's a rare thing in our country... [=


----------

